# Y'a des francos ici?



## TACHEL (Feb 14, 2006)

Salut à tous!

Suis nouveau et fort impressionné par ce site!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2006)

Accueillir au forum Tachel. Je suis Ecossais et je peux parler petit Francais.


----------



## Parmigiano (Feb 15, 2006)

Bienvenu Tachel, pas de francais j'ai peure, mais il y a quelques un qui peuve parler le language. 
a bientot


----------



## Maestro (Feb 15, 2006)

Moi.


----------



## sunny91 (Mar 28, 2006)

Salut, Tachel! 

Moi je parle français aussi..

sunny


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2006)

Je suis Anglais mais je parle un petit Francais, je le trouve tres difficile!


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 28, 2006)

Je parle un peut de francais seulment quand J'ai bois beaucoup de biere


----------



## Pisis (Mar 29, 2006)

Je no parle francais...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 29, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> J'ai bois beaucoup de biere


Moi aussi.  
Mais je ne parle pas français. 

Bienvenue, TacHel.


----------



## Pisis (Mar 30, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Mais je ne parle pas français.



Bonne... J'adore fromage francais et cinéma cochone.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 30, 2006)

Tu es completement debile, tabarnac.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 3, 2006)

Et vous êtes sur le pavé probablement.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 3, 2006)

Pffff! Vous pouvez dire ce que vous voulez.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 3, 2006)

@ Pisis NS : Vos phrases sont très bien... Mais votre conversation n'a aucun sens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 3, 2006)

Ahhh, maudit!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 6, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Moi aussi.
> Mais je ne parle pas français.



Ni l'un ni l'autre Pas Je


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 6, 2006)

Maestro said:


> @ Pisis NS : Vos phrases sont très bien... Mais votre conversation n'a aucun sens.



I think its because theyre using the google translater


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 6, 2006)

Non! Tu dire un grand mesonage! 

...ou pas...


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> I think its because theyre using the google translater



Je pas traducteur d'utilisation . Aucun No. de non. Comment avez-vous découvert cela ?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 7, 2006)

Aucun naturellement pas


----------



## Pisis (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## hubbabubba (Jul 3, 2006)

Je suis Québécois et francophone. Outre l'anglais que je parle couramment, je me débrouille un peu en espagnol, en italien et en allemand (avec l'aide de quelques programmes de traduction et Google_ 

Je me spécialise dans la création d'appareils pour Combat Flight Simulator (l'original) et je suis surtout actif sur Sim-Outhouse où il existe une communauté de passionnés de CFS1. Plusieurs sont d'ailleurs francophones (Belgique, France et Québec surtout).


----------



## Macwan (Sep 20, 2006)

Bonjour,

ben moi je suis français et francophone de surcroît.

Désolé de décevoir certains amateurs d'exotisme, mais mon patriotisme s'arrête au foie gras d'oie et à certains vins et fromages (comme le Maroilles, entre autres).
Et non, je ne mange pas de grenouilles ou d'huîtres (occasionnellement des escargots quand même) ni n'entonne la marseillaise à chaque match de foot (je préfère d'autres hymnes, ce qui fait de moi un trâitre à la nation  ). Je ne suis pas non plus un amateur de soleil au point d'aller bronzer à 40° à l'ombre...  

Mais s'il s'agit de parler français ou de se renseigner sur la France, on peut me demander !  

Macwan.


----------



## Chief (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, I really have to learn french.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2006)

I would love to learn any language that was not forced upon me. So much for spanish.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 20, 2006)

Je parle une peut de francais seulment apres je bois beaucoup de biere


----------



## Macwan (Sep 20, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> Je parle une peut de francais seulment apres je bois beaucoup de biere



N'oublie surtout pas le nom de cette bière, on devrait la distribuer dans les écoles !


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 20, 2006)

Macwan said:


> N'oublie surtout pas le nom de cette bière, on devrait la distribuer dans les écoles !


 Si vous attendez l'ecole je suggere que vous boirez la doux debutante biere nom Budweiser


----------



## Macwan (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks ! Now let's write to the Educative department !


----------



## lacatapulte (Sep 27, 2006)

TACHEL said:


> Salut à tous!
> 
> Suis nouveau et fort impressionné par ce site!



Eh bien moi je suis français mais je ne viens pas souvent, par contre je peux te donner une adresse francophone : Avions-militaires.net

Ils ont un excellent forum !!!

Dis leur que tu viens de ma part !!!

lacatapulte


----------



## Torch (Sep 28, 2006)

Je suis nai en France.. LaSeyne sur mer,pres de Toulon. Jai beaucoup oblie..Je parle Allemand et un peux Polonais.......


----------



## Vince57 (Nov 11, 2006)

Hé salut à tous! une grenouille de plus dans les parages! content de te retrouver ici Guy (Hubbabubba)  
Mais je vous préviens, je partage les points de vue de Macwan, et je ne bouffe même pas d'escargots (beurk quelle horreur). Ne me demandez pas si j'aime Napoléon, de Gaulle ou Chirac, vous allez être déçus. 
Moi j'ai de la famille en Italie, je préfère la bouffe italienne (et suis d'accord quand ils disent que la bouffe française c'est: 'una pezza di carne con un po di verdura'). Le fois gras avec un petit sauterne par contre...
J'ai aussi des ancêtres irlandais, et polonais (ben oui Guy, comme Ed, alors 'Nas Zdrowie!' ha ha ha) (private joke)

Macwan, tu es d'où? moi La Rochelle, côte ouest ha ha


----------



## ndicki (Nov 14, 2006)

Le Maroilles est une arme biologique redoutable.

Que l'UNO ignore jusqu'à maintenant...


----------



## Vince57 (Nov 15, 2006)

Salut ndicki; tu es francophone aussi? ou alors tu parles remarquablement bien le Français 8)


----------



## ndicki (Nov 15, 2006)

Ne l'ébruite surtout pas - j'y habite depuis 20 ans!  Mais Britannique je suis, et Britannique je reste!


----------



## PierreL (Nov 22, 2006)

Salut Tachel,

Moi mon fromage c'est la cancoillotte.
Je suis d'origine Franc Comtoise, Boudiou de boudiou vingt Dieux.


----------



## JackPof (Nov 24, 2006)

Bonjour à vous tous  
Je suis un p'tit nouveau sur ce forum et bien content de pouvoir m'exprimer un peu en français ici.
Je suis un grand amateurs d'appareils de la deuxième guerre et je m'amuse sur le simulateur IL2 Sturmovik depuis sa sortie il y a environ 5 ans. Je fait beaucoup de programmation de missions sur ce simulateur c'est un peu pour cette raison que je suis sur ce forum. Le fait de partager et d'échanger sur le sujet me donne des idées de missions en plus de rencontrer des gens qui ont la même passion.

je vous offre une petite tournée de Boréale à tous 

à la prochaine


----------



## Macwan (Dec 2, 2006)

Bonjour Vince,

désolé pour le retard, je suis peu connecté ces derniers temps...

J'habite à Reims et je viens des Ardennes... un coin tranquille... si tu veux disparaître... 

@ D112 et ndicki
yep, et dans le genre "mortel", je vous reccommande aussi le Rocroi... sorte de version ardennaise du Munster...
8) 

A +,

Macwan.


----------



## Le Stuka (Dec 3, 2006)

Bonjour, j'habite a West Calder en Ecosse. Je suis Ecossais, j'ai douze ans! J'ai yeux bleu et cheveax noir. 

(That's all I know at the mo')


----------



## ndicki (Dec 6, 2006)

Macwan said:


> et dans le genre "mortel", je vous reccommande aussi le Rocroi... sorte de version ardennaise du Munster...


----------



## JanMasterson (Dec 8, 2006)

Francophone aussi, d'outre Quiévrain.


----------



## Macwan (Dec 8, 2006)

ndicki said:


>


----------



## worldraft (Mar 18, 2007)

Après qu’ont sais que nous pouvons parler français, peut-être que nous pouvons aussi parler d’avion en français, ci vous le désirer. 

Moi je suis sur mais départ car pour l’instant je bâtie mon atelier  après lequel je veut bâtir un Curtiss P40E. J’ai eu, a présent tout le plan pour les ails  mais je n’ai pas encore les dessins du fuselage, donc ci il en a parmi vous qui avez accès à des plans du vrai model de 1940, j’apprécierais votre communication. 

Jean Forgues


----------



## Vil yamson (Jun 27, 2007)

Moi aussi je suis français ce sera plus simple pour communiquer mon anglais est rouillé (l'âge surement)
Effectivement le site est d'enfer


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2007)

Vil yamson said:


> Effectivement le site est d'enfer



Effectively the site is Hell?

So why is this site Hell to you?


----------



## Maestro (Jun 29, 2007)

Don't mind it, Adler. It's some French slang to say that this site rocks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2007)

Ah okay...

Thanks Maestro.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 2, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------



## Dric (Jul 12, 2007)

Salut les copains,
et bien voilà, j'habite la partie francophone (romande) de la Suisse.
Je me débrouille en anglais mais faut pas causer trop vite. 
L'allemand un chouillat (par obligation) et l'italien comme tout le monde... avec les mains .

Au plaisir de vous lire

Dric


----------



## gterl (Aug 6, 2007)

Salue Dric

si tu as des problem pour la langue...tu me peut faire un PM et je vais essayer de traduire

..laisse moi savoir

bon chance


----------



## SABURO (Aug 18, 2007)

Salut à tous mes cousins Canadiens ! (et autres) 

Cheers,

Olivier the


----------



## Militarist (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry for intervening! As my French is non-existent, I'd like to ask if anybody of French speakers have access to detailed info on the French Mystere IVA performance. I would highly appreciate any data on that subject!


----------



## Philgé (Nov 26, 2007)

Salut, je suis français.


----------



## JugBR (Jun 26, 2008)

allez le bleus ! allez le mirage !


----------



## Techos (Jul 16, 2008)

Bonjour a tous , je suis français ( de Nantes), nouveau sur ce
site et passionné d'aviation ( j'ais passé toute mon enfance pres du CEV de Brétigny ceci explique cela !).


----------



## Célérité (Jul 17, 2008)

Salut Techos, nantais égallement. Je suis sur ce forum depuis quelques mois mais mon faible niveau d'anglais ne me permet pas de participer activement au site. Pas beaucoup de français ici.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2008)

Célérité said:


> Salut Techos, nantais égallement. Je suis sur ce forum depuis quelques mois mais mon faible niveau d'anglais ne me permet pas de participer activement au site. Pas beaucoup de français ici.



You should try to participate anyhow. No one will make fun of you for trying. Everyone will undestand that english is not your first language.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 17, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You should try to participate anyhow. No one will make fun of you for trying. Everyone will undestand that english is not your first language.



Accueil ! 

Les salutations de Canada!

We welcome all visitors, and do not worry if you have difficulties in English.

{Der Adler a un coeur doux pour nos amis français}


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2008)

freebird said:


> {Der Adler a un coeur doux pour nos amis français}


----------



## Techos (Jul 30, 2008)

Militarist said:


> Sorry for intervening! As my French is non-existent, I'd like to ask if anybody of French speakers have access to detailed info on the French Mystere IVA performance. I would highly appreciate any data on that subject!





Hi

A link :CAEA : Mystère IV A

Mystere IV A specifications:

Wingspan 11,12 m
Lenght 12,89 m
Height 4,46 m
Weight ( at take off conditions) 7750 kg
Max weight ( at take off conditions) 10 400 kg
Range 1310 km
Max altitude 14 800 m
Max speed ( at see level)1120 km/h
Internal armament : 2 X 30 mm DEFA 551 guns


----------



## Techos (Jul 30, 2008)

Célérité said:


> Salut Techos, nantais égallement. Je suis sur ce forum depuis quelques mois mais mon faible niveau d'anglais ne me permet pas de participer activement au site. Pas beaucoup de français ici.




Salut
J'habite a Reze et suis membre de l'Atlantic Maquette Club de Nantes,je me
débrouille pas trop mal en Anglais ( un bon pote aux USA qui ne parle que
l'Anglais ça aide beaucoup !)
Je m'intéresse aux avions Français 2ème guerre mondiale mais aussi Russe
(Soviétique en fait !),US ( century serie) je suis aussi un fondu de la
conquète spatiale et de tous ce qui est missile ou fusée.


----------



## hornet711 (Aug 18, 2008)

Yo, la compagnie,
L'invasion française continue....... J'habite l'est de la France à Metz......
J'ai quelques très vagues notions d'anglais, c'est pourquoi je n'aurais pas beaucoup l'occasion de poster.......... En même temps ça évitera quelques conneries...........


----------



## JMM (Nov 22, 2008)

Bonjour à tous / Hello all!

Je suis français et intéressé par certaines parties du forum qui parle de prototypes concret ou sur papier car je fais un dossier sur les prototypes de la seconde guerre.
Dans ces sujets je peux donc amener ma lumière!

I am French and interested by many parts of the forum which speaks about archetypes concrete or on paper because I make a file on the archetypes of the second war.

in this domain particularly I can bring my knowledge
I speak English a bit but i can understand and have talks if it needs there.


----------



## gronours (Nov 25, 2008)

français aussi de l'ouest, Nantes Nord [amities a Techos ] merci de m'aider a m'ameliorer sur les warbirds of ww2
thanks for our friends of this forum


----------



## Techos (Dec 21, 2008)

gronours said:


> français aussi de l'ouest, Nantes Nord [amities a Techos ] merci de m'aider a m'ameliorer sur les warbirds of ww2
> thanks for our friends of this forum




Salut et bienvenu

Au fait Nantes:Bretagne ou pays de la Loire ? (perso je suis Parisien,qui ne retournerai pour rien au monde dans la ville lumière)


----------



## DFM+BB (Jun 4, 2009)

hey!

Je suis Français également  de la pointe de penmac'h (29 Bretagne) mais exilé à Paris...


----------



## Philgé (Jun 4, 2009)

Salut à vous, 
Je suis également français , breton de surcroît ,habitant en charente maritime près de LA ROCHELLE.


----------



## patelie (Aug 3, 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Habitant à Cuverville près de Caen et donc des plages de Normandie.
Webmaster à mes heures perdues je suis également membre actif de l'association Merville-Dakota qui a restauré le C-47 #43-15073 "The SNAFU Special". Avion qui se trouve maintenant en exposition à la batterie de Merville


----------



## leonardmorpho (Aug 5, 2009)

salut a vous, 
je viens de Lyon mais j'ai déménagé depuis un an au Canada (à Vancouver plus précisément0
I am now in an Egnlish school and learned the language fluently


----------



## Condora (Aug 7, 2009)

Salut, les copains!

Je parle français, mais je suis portugais.

Il me faut practiquer, que je ne le parle pas ça fait dejà... 20 années, je crois!
Il faut que je aussi, je bois de la bière miraculeuse...


----------



## eccles64 (Aug 31, 2009)

Bon Jour. Ici Australien


----------



## DFM+BB (Oct 1, 2009)

WAW ! chapeau l'artiste!


----------



## BENZNARD (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello modeler friends !
Bonjour Tachel
Je suis Français et nouveau sur ce site
A+
Bye
BENZNARD


----------



## VG-33 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bienvenue!

T'as aussi des sites en français si tu veux, aéroforums, aviation ancienne etc...


----------



## quatrelle0 (Jan 29, 2010)

Salut tout le monde !

Je suis francais, j'ai 45 ans et j'habite dans le sud de la france.

Je suis à la recherche depuis déjà pas mal de temps du manuel de pilotage du Corsair F4U.

Je sais qu'il existe car j'ai été en contact pendant quelque temps avec un pilote de Corsair F4U qui avait servi durant la guerre d'Algérie.

Merci d'avance


----------



## JUG (Apr 16, 2010)

salut a vous tous

je suis de CHALON Sur SAONE Pres de Dijon 

content de voire des gens comme vous je sent que l on va bien rigoler 

j ais un petit soucis mon hebergeure d image n affiche pas mes photos de maquette s comment faire 

didier


----------



## JUG (Apr 16, 2010)

oh j oubliait 

un forum ou je suis inscrit depuis un an ais ou je post souvent sous le meme pseudo 

si ca vous dit allez voire 

FIGHTERS



didier


----------



## Flying Frog (Dec 11, 2010)

Salut, je suis également Français, et je viens de voir à nouveau que le monde est bien petit avec internet, n'est-ce pas Jug ? 

Chris


----------



## Soclakit86 (Dec 12, 2010)

Salut la grenouille;

décidement tu as raison le monde est bien petit

@+mathieu


----------



## wad59 (Dec 12, 2010)

Salut à tous,
Je suis Français, du Nord de la France, Région où l'on mange du Maroilles et des Fricadelles ( produits hyper dangereux , mieux vaut ne pas fumer en les consommant ).


----------



## jipi (Dec 9, 2011)

Kikoo !

Moi aussi je suis Français, de la région parisienne, et j'adore les escargots.

PS: c'est moi, ou il n'y a pas de fil de présentation sur le site ?


----------



## deltadart31 (Dec 10, 2011)

Salut à tous et à toutes,

Heureux de voir qu'il y a quelques Francophone sur ce forum (très impressionnant).

Je me présente : Deltadart31, de Toulouse. Chez nous c'est cassoulet, foie gras et Tariquet.

Sans oublier les usines AIRBUS et les ailes anciennes de Toulouses, si vous passez à Toulouse faites moi signe.

A bientôt


----------



## le_steph40 (Dec 12, 2011)

Bonjour deltadart,
Je suis des Landes (mais de sang Catalan et je vis en Tarn et Garonne  ).
Ce site est une véritable mine d'informations où tout le monde est très convivial et toujours prêt à t'aider autant que possible sur tous les aspects... Je ne fréquente plus que des sites Anglo-Saxons lassé par les éternels donneurs de leçons bien de chez nous que l'on voit un peu trop souvent à mon goût sur les sites francophones...
Ici, pas de leçon, pas de critique gratuite ou stérile, pas de blague bêtes et méchantes; on échange et puis voilà...
Bienvenue !

Stéph


----------



## Gastounet (Feb 11, 2012)

Salut, joyeux contribuables.

Malgré mon grand age (64) il semble que je suis le petit nouveau.
Je suis un français de France, de la région parisienne (les Yvelines pour être plus précis).
J'ai été attiré sur ce site par les photos en couleurs d'avions de la seconde guerre mondiale.

Gastounet


----------



## deltadart31 (Feb 16, 2012)

Bonsoir Gastounet et bienvenue sur le forum!


----------



## le_steph40 (Feb 16, 2012)

Bienvenue M'sieur


----------



## Gastounet (Feb 20, 2012)

Merci le steph et deltadart pour votre bon accueil.


----------



## Wildfox (Mar 13, 2012)

Bonne nuit, ne parlent pas français, je parle espagnol et d'utiliser un traducteur de google.
Je suis des amis de l'Association du Musée des aéronefs, l'Uruguay et je suis à la recherche d'aide de portions idenficar Potez 25, nous avons en stock et que tout ce que je était après un incendie en 1997.
Besoin d'un manuel des pièces, service manuel, j'ai quelques instruments manuels, mais j'ai besoin de quelque chose de plus spécifique.
J'apprécie toute l'aide dans ce sens ou à travers mon [email protected] boîte e-mail
Merci beaucoup.
Wilman Fuentes.
Wildfox.


----------



## Wildfox (Mar 21, 2012)

Pour la Bardey Lady Estephane ...
J'essaie de communiquer avec elle, mais quand je envoyer des messages à votre boîte aux lettres sur le serveur me retourne en disant qu'il ya des problèmes ... S'il vous plaît envoyez-moi un e-mail l'autre boîte pour pouvoir communiquer avec elle.
Merci beaucoup.
[email protected] ou [email protected]


----------



## Deltafan (Nov 28, 2016)

Salut tout le monde,

j'ai découvert ce site et son forum hier par hasard, en faisant des recherches sur les avions à hélices contrarotatives. Je me suis d'ailleurs rendu compte à cette occasion qu'un forumeur avait ouvert un topic sur ce sujet il y a plus de 7 ans, quelques semaines avant que j'en ouvre un autre presque identique sur un forum français (le mien s'arrête en 1957 quand vole le premier avion civil de grande série à hélices contrarotatives). Ca m'a permis de compléter ma liste française et j'ai transmis ceux que j'avais et qui manquaient ici.

Mes sujets d'intérêts principaux sont :
-les avions du constructeur français Roland Payen, et leur histoire,
-les avions deltas, les avions futuristes et/ou originaux de l'histoire de l'aviation et les avions français,
-les autres avions et aéronefs.

Il y a donc dans le lot pas mal d'appareils de la WW2. Et, par ailleurs, je m'intéresse aussi aux what-if sur cette période. J'aurais donc probablement l'occasion de participer ultérieurement à d'autres discussions sur ce site, même si j'ai une tendance très facheuse à massacrer copieusement et régulièrement la langue de Shakespeare.

See you later.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2016)

Welcome

I think it would be better if you tried English. People here will respect that it is not your native language, and will work with you in understanding your posts.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Deltafan (Nov 28, 2016)

In English :

Hi everybody,

I found by chance this topic yesterday and I discovered that someone created more than seven years ago a topic in English almost at the same time as my same topic in French...

Aircraft With Contrarotating Props | WW2Aircraft.net Forums
AviationsMilitaires.net • Voir le sujet - Premiers avions à hélices contrarotatives

The greatest difference is that I search all the planes with contra-rotating propellers only until 1957 (Tupolev 114). I see too that you had, like me, problems with all the Spitfire and dérivatives with contra-rotating propellers. I took yesterday the missing planes for my own list and I gave the missing planes in the list of ww2aircraft.net.


My subjects of interest are in order :

-1 : Payen planes and the history of these planes.
-2 : delta planes, futuristic/original planes in the history of aviation and french planes.
-3 : other planes, in particular racers and fighters.

So there are in these subjects a lot of planes of WW2. And, besides, I'm also interested in what-if about this time. I would therefore probably have the opportunity to participate in future discussions on this site, even if I have a very unfortunate tendency to massacre the English language...


Greetings

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2016)

Again welcome. 

Also please don't take ne wrong. Feel free to speak your native language if you please. You will just probably get more responses in English.


----------



## Deltafan (Nov 28, 2016)

OK.

And thanks for the welcome.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 28, 2016)

Welcome Deltafan/Bienvenue sur le forum(Courtesy of Google Translate, babbling idiot is my mother tongue)


----------



## Deltafan (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks fubar.


----------



## The silver dragon (Jan 7, 2021)

TACHEL said:


> Salut à tous!
> 
> Suis nouveau et fort impressionné par ce site!


Moi oui ! Je viens d'un coin de l'ontario qui s'apelle le p'tit québec


----------



## Frog (Aug 3, 2021)

Je suis Français, de Normandie, si vous aimez le calva, la teurgoule et Heula.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 6, 2021)

Frog said:


> Je suis Français, de Normandie, si vous aimez le calva, la teurgoule et Heula.



Bienvenue! C'est bon de voir des gens du monde entier. Mon Français n'est pas très bon, j'ai appris le français à l'université, et je ne l'utilise vraiment pas. Mais il est toujours bon de pratiquer avec des locuteurs natifs.

p. s.: I may have both grammar and writing errors, sorry for them.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2021)

Tres bien Artesh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

